# 9.4.16 - Glasgow Gailes



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

Seeing as the Dundonald warmup thread has turned into a warmdown the following day I've booked a tee time @ Glasgow Gailes on the Saturday. 

Going out @ 14:45, anyone else at a loose end more than welcome to join.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

I have coaching in the morning but it's too much of a trek two days in a row for me anyway. Hopefully you'll get some takers!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2016)

might be tempted, prob won't be playing western on this trip now as the only time my mate could do is 9am on sat and that would mean leaving Inversneck before 5am. will depend on what time i get the current Mrs148 into gear as she is coming as well and getting dropped off in Glasgow.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Karen. Hopefully so. If not it's sometimes quite relaxing to play somewhere new one  your own!

@Patrick can always move a bit later. Light to 20:00 according to PRO when I called this morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks Karen. Hopefully so. If not it's sometimes quite relaxing to play somewhere new one  your own!

@Patrick can always move a bit later. Light to 20:00 according to PRO when I called this morning.
		
Click to expand...

yes light won't be an issue by April


----------



## ger147 (Feb 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Seeing as the Dundonald warmup thread has turned into a warmdown the following day I've booked a tee time @ Glasgow Gailes on the Saturday. 

Going out @ 14:45, anyone else at a loose end more than welcome to join.
		
Click to expand...

How much for the Gailes on the Saturday?


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

ger147 said:



			How much for the Gailes on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

It be Â£45.00


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			It be Â£45.00
		
Click to expand...

i think e wanted the green fee price to the Annual membership cost


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2016)

Craig I could be interested in this. Appreciate 14.45 is booked and you are travelling from sunny Mancunia but is there an option for earlier?

I need to be back in darkest Lanarkshire by 19.00 and im 50 mins away which leaves it tight for me.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

Val said:



			Craig I could be interested in this. Appreciate 14.45 is booked and you are travelling from sunny Mancunia but is there an option for earlier?

I need to be back in darkest Lanarkshire by 19.00 and im 50 mins away which leaves it tight for me.
		
Click to expand...

That was the earliest public tee time they had, unfortunately. Abut an hour earlier would have been perfect for me to be honest.

Southerness have tees available 10:00 to 12:00 if you fancy facing your demons!

Was 60 notes though I seem to recall


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

Edit++

Unless somebody who speaks the local lingo can see about access to members tee times?

There's no medal that day


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Edit++

Unless somebody who speaks the local lingo can see about access to members tee times?

There's no medal that day
		
Click to expand...

I'll call tomorrow if you want


----------



## Andy (Feb 2, 2016)

Val said:



			I'll call tomorrow if you want
		
Click to expand...

Martin

I know one of the Professionals if you want me to enquire about an earlier time?


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

Both 

Any time from 13:00 would do me. 

From memory about 4 hrs from Mancunia and get better points if i dont wake everyone around daft o'clock to play.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Both 

Any time from 13:00 would do me. 

From memory about 4 hrs from Mancunia and get better points if i dont wake everyone around daft o'clock to play.
		
Click to expand...

Earlier would deffo suit me.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2016)

looks like ive been bumped for this, Western back on with 2 other guys i ve played with before


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			looks like ive been bumped for this, Western back on with 2 other guys i ve played with before
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be too downhearted if I were you!

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 2, 2016)

How many have you got now fellas?


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			How many have you got now fellas?
		
Click to expand...

Gong though the thread it looks like;

Definites: Huds1475
Possibles: Ger147, Val, Andy

You fancy it Merv?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 2, 2016)

I do very much.
Still on the reserve list for Sunday, but if we get the ok, driving all that way for 2 rounds would be my preference.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			I do very much.
Still on the reserve list for Sunday, but if we get the ok, driving all that way for 2 rounds would be my preference.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, updated list,

Definites: Huds1475
Possibles: Ger147, Val, Andy, Merve


----------



## Andy (Feb 2, 2016)

I won't make it unfortunately Craig, I'm hopefully heading East to tame the Old Course.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2016)

Andy said:



			I won't make it unfortunately Craig, I'm hopefully heading East to tame the Old Course.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that, sounds brilliant. 

Appreciate you trying to get us an earlier tee too.

Updated list;

Definites: Huds1475
Possibles: Ger147, Val, Merve


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 3, 2016)

Huds,
Fabian has got another tee for the Sunday so I'm am almost definitely sorted :thup:
Travelling from Nottinghamshire so 2.45 tee of Saturday will be good to give me chance to get up there without rushing.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 4, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Huds,
Fabian has got another tee for the Sunday so I'm am almost definitely sorted :thup:
Travelling from Nottinghamshire so 2.45 tee of Saturday will be good to give me chance to get up there without rushing.
		
Click to expand...

Good news!

Looks like a 4 ball in the making. 

Will see if Andy comes back with a slightly earlier tee time and take it from there. We'll work as best we can to accommodate everyone. 

Definites: Huds, Merve
Possibles: Ger147, Val


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 7, 2016)

Just a quick update to say Andy has been in contact about an earlier tee.

Will post options as soon as we hear back from GG


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thought a good time for a prompt. 

Definites are Merve and myself. 

No movement on an earlier tee. If that holds Val / Ger can you confirm in or out?

Others always welcome


----------



## ger147 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry I'm out.


----------



## Val (Mar 9, 2016)

If the tee time is set in stone then it's too tight for me Craig, would have loved to have joined you as I really enjoy GG.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 9, 2016)

Val said:



			If the tee time is set in stone then it's too tight for me Craig, would have loved to have joined you as I really enjoy GG.
		
Click to expand...

Unless Andy comes up with something it's looking that way.

They have a uni/student team booking prior. 

Apologies


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 9, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Sorry I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. Catch up some other time


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 9, 2016)

This looks both gorgeous and brutal!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7q1Gevv_lNeOiVHtxLGWCKGYHPRj-Isd

So many long par 4's!


----------



## MC72 (Mar 9, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			This looks both gorgeous and brutal!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7q1Gevv_lNeOiVHtxLGWCKGYHPRj-Isd

So many long par 4's!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Merve,

Although the par4s may be long the main thing I've found when playing Gailes is to be straight off the tee as the gorse will swallow up balls. First time I played the course one of the guys in the group had a nightmare from the tees and was spraying the ball a bit, he ended up losing a lot of balls.

In saying that, and trying not to contradict myself(!), the course isn't too penal if you're reasonably straight. I'd say that aspect of your game is more important than length although long and straight is never a bad thing!

I've played Gailes in November, and other times throughout the year, and it's been in great condition so it should be good at the start of April and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Val (Mar 10, 2016)

Keep it on the short stuff and the course is very scoreable if you are striking the ball well. A little off line and it's take your medicine time.

GG is a tough track, it focuses the mind and makes you think about the shot you face, it's right up my street and one of my favourite's.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm playing there next Friday, so will give you an update on the current condition of the course after that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2016)

Out of interest - for any of you folks playing Glasgow Gailes, Western Gailes - or other great links courses in the vicinity - how far would you put up with travelling (distance/time wise) to these courses were you to consider being a member?


----------



## Val (Mar 10, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out of interest - for any of you folks playing Glasgow Gailes, Western Gailes - or other great links courses in the vicinity - how far would you put up with travelling (distance/time wise) to these courses were you to consider being a member?
		
Click to expand...

Im an hour from GG and gave it serious consideration. If I was 30 mins away I'd join without any thought if I could get in to either, I think from a members POV I think i'd join GG before Western even though I think Western is the better course I just feel it still has the old stuffy traditional club feel to it. GG does too but I think its more of a members club than Western plus it has a decent practice facility.

Spoiled for choice on that stretch of land with GG, Western, Dundonald and Barrassie all within touching distance of each other.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out of interest - for any of you folks playing Glasgow Gailes, Western Gailes - or other great links courses in the vicinity - how far would you put up with travelling (distance/time wise) to these courses were you to consider being a member?
		
Click to expand...

Ive played Dundolnald, Western and GG - if in the vicinity, i'd travel 30-40 mins to be a member.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks guys - you see the M77 had me thinking - and so from my mum's house south side Glasgow it's 30mins to Glasgow Gailes, and from Hyndland Road in Glasgow West End it's 47mins


----------



## AMcC (Mar 10, 2016)

At the risk of being abused I am very fortunate that I am 3 and a half minutes to both Western and Gailes and a further minute to Dundonald.
Talk about being spoiled for choice


----------



## Val (Mar 10, 2016)

AMcC said:



			At the risk of being abused I am very fortunate that I am 3 and a half minutes to both Western and Gailes and a further minute to Dundonald.
Talk about being spoiled for choice 

Click to expand...

Easy to go off folk, unless they are a member at any of said courses


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 10, 2016)

AMcC said:



			At the risk of being abused I am very fortunate that I am 3 and a half minutes to both Western and Gailes and a further minute to Dundonald.
Talk about being spoiled for choice 

Click to expand...

Just been on the Irvine website and at 1st glance that also looks very nice.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 10, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just been on the Irvine website and at 1st glance that also looks very nice.
		
Click to expand...

It is a good course, can be as tough as old boots at times though. SSS is 72 from a par of 71 and even then it's not 72 that often, CSSS often goes to 73 / 74.
Great greens


----------



## AMcC (Mar 10, 2016)

Val said:



			Easy to go off folk, unless they are a member at any of said courses 

Click to expand...

That's what I like Martin, diplomacy


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 23, 2016)

Huds,
Is this currently a 2ball?
See there's a space at Dundonald and am going to contact a pal to see if he want's to get involved..


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Huds,
Is this currently a 2ball?
See there's a space at Dundonald and am going to contact a pal to see if he want's to get involved..
		
Click to expand...

Good idea


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 23, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Good idea 

Click to expand...

I'm trying....
what time is sunday tee off?  we have got a bit of travelling to do to get back....


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			I'm trying....
what time is sunday tee off?  we have got a bit of travelling to do to get back....
		
Click to expand...

First tee at 10ish


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 23, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Huds,
Is this currently a 2ball?
See there's a space at Dundonald and am going to contact a pal to see if he want's to get involved..
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, too late for a couple of the others.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2016)

AMcC said:



			It is a good course, can be as tough as old boots at times though. SSS is 72 from a par of 71 and even then it's not 72 that often, CSSS often goes to 73 / 74.
Great greens 

Click to expand...

We've heard it's a really good course :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 24, 2016)

MC72 said:



			Hi Merve,

Although the par4s may be long the main thing I've found when playing Gailes is to be straight off the tee as the gorse will swallow up balls. First time I played the course one of the guys in the group had a nightmare from the tees and was spraying the ball a bit, he ended up losing a lot of balls.

In saying that, and trying not to contradict myself(!), the course isn't too penal if you're reasonably straight. I'd say that aspect of your game is more important than length although long and straight is never a bad thing!

I've played Gailes in November, and other times throughout the year, and it's been in great condition so it should be good at the start of April and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

The bloke voicing the flyovers makes it sound a piece of p1ss :mmm:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 24, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			The bloke voicing the flyovers makes it sound a piece of p1ss :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

It's easier than Dundonald IMO.


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			It's easier than Dundonald IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, it's tighter than Bellshill pensioner


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Val said:



			Not a chance, it's tighter than Bellshill pensioner
		
Click to expand...

 we'll see after they play both, I'll bet you a small wager they'll find Dundonald harder to score on.


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



 we'll see after they play both, I'll bet you a small wager they'll find Dundonald harder to score on.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised at the Billy, everyone I know that has played both suggest as I do GG the tougher course.

Horses for courses indeed.

Has Bellshill dried out yet? I'll need to make a point in getting over one Sunday this season


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Val said:



			I'm surprised at the Billy, everyone I know that has played both suggest as I do GG the tougher course.

Horses for courses indeed.
.Has Bellshill dried out yet? I'll need to make a point in getting over one Sunday this season
		
Click to expand...

I seem to score better at the Gailes maybe because the bunkers are just out of my reach off the tee 
 Bellshill is drying out well , just give me a call when you want a game mate,  a 4 ball would be good and Sundays are usually quiet.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 25, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



 we'll see after they play both, I'll bet you a small wager they'll find Dundonald harder to score on.
		
Click to expand...

Took be fair, I find most courses with 18 holes difficult to score on.

This time I'm just going to follow the flyover instructions and all should be peachy


----------



## AMcC (Apr 3, 2016)

Played Gailes yesterday and it is looking better than it was a couple of weeks ago.
Less bunkers out of play now, greens had been sanded, but now only a  little sand left with plenty of grass coming through. They were really nice to putt on.  Heather has been cut back in places and rough grass isn't too thick yet.  Course is in great condition for the time of year and winter weather we have had

Playing again next Friday, hopefully, good wee warm up for Dundonald.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, really looking forward to next weekend. 

Still and sunny round your way this time of year isn't it!


----------



## AMcC (Apr 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks for the feedback, really looking forward to next weekend. 

Still and sunny round your way this time of year isn't it!
		
Click to expand...

It was yesterday, a little sun, but unusually, hardly any wind


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree.  Gailes is far easier than Dundonald.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 7, 2016)

So nearly there. I am off work now til Tuesday and thinking about nothing but golf!
Masters 
Gailes
Masters 
Dundonald
More Masters!


----------



## Val (Apr 7, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I agree.  Gailes is far easier than Dundonald.
		
Click to expand...

Never, Dundonald has far more bail outs than GG. Miss the fairways which aren't wide at GG and you are in heather.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 7, 2016)

The rough is down at Dundonald so it will be nice and easy on Sunday


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			The rough is down at Dundonald so it will be nice and easy on Sunday [/QUOTE The bunkers are the main problem at Dundonald IMO, the rough is easy peasy 

Click to expand...


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 7, 2016)

Just use the local finger roll rule


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 7, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			So nearly there. I am off work now til Tuesday and thinking about nothing but golf!
Masters 
Gailes
Masters 
Dundonald
More Masters!
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a PM with some contact details for Saturday :thup:


----------



## AMcC (Apr 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Seeing as the Dundonald warmup thread has turned into a warmdown the following day I've booked a tee time @ Glasgow Gailes on the Saturday. 

Going out @ 14:45, anyone else at a loose end more than welcome to join.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking day now here in sunny Irvine.  Enjoy the game, course is in good nick


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 9, 2016)

Looking forward to hearing what you think of the course. 

Enjoy your round.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 9, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Looking forward to hearing what you think of the course. .
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it will all be positive


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 9, 2016)

Very positive.  Had a great aftermoons golf, really enjoyed the course and the company. 

Really warm welcome at the clubhouse always helps, its great playing in Scotland! 

Course was in good nick, am guessing there's been some rain as a few damp areas and a few flooded bunkers. Fairways & Greens were immaculate.

Found the course to be more of a subtle challenge, than anything overly dramatic, which is always a good thing imo. Some of the green complexes,  5, 6, 8, 9 I think, were brilliant.

Good job the rough was down, the weather was great and what rain was about seemed to go elsewhere. 

Would definitely play again if in the area.

Was great to meet Merve and we had a god laugh all the way round. Top man!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 9, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Hopefully it will all be positive 

Click to expand...

I taken it you are moving? I'll be your pal if you're short of any  !


----------



## AMcC (Apr 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I taken it you are moving? I'll be your pal if you're short of any  !
		
Click to expand...

Will explain all tomorrow  glad you enjoyed it


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 9, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Will explain all tomorrow  glad you enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

Mysterious! See you tomorrow


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 9, 2016)

Top marks to Craig for this. Lovely place to play and excellent company to boot.

100% agree it's a subtle challenge. Lots of balanced par 4s. Craig put it well talking about the shorter holes, something like "it's all business at the greens" no matter how long the hole is. 

Overall condition was good and would happily come back.

Thanks again Huds, good company makes all the difference.


----------

